# My (PROBABLY CRAZY) PCT Attempt



## deleted user

Long time, no post!

I've been kicking it at the Slab City Library for a couple months after my crash-landing in Tucson following my exit from three years of commune life. It's been cool to match some real life faces to screen names on this site, and it has been a decent learning experience for gathering more knowledge to live on the road. Now I think I have the next adventure sorted:

I have nearly everything to begin hiking the 2650 mile Pacific Crest Trail from Mexico to Canada some time between March 10th and April depending how prepared I feel. A feat accomplished by a smaller amount of people than have stood atop Mount Everest. I'm missing some bits of gear, but hoping to manifest them or get used to the poor person equivalent (instead of a nice water filter, using bleach drops or iodine tablets/ primal rock or grass filtering). I'm reading five different books about the trail, tales of experience online, and starting to train pretty well. I am walking with a weighted pack (though not nearly as heavy as it will be with 8 liters of water and a week of food) roughly 7-12 miles every other day. While doing weight training/ yoga on between days. I have quit smoking, drinking, and am even on day two of no coffee.

I am putting in whole days of research and reading. Memoir experiences give a gist of the most memorable hard times. I train for those. My journey has a harder edge than the average yuppie though, as they usually to do the trail with $3-10k eating well in towns alongside getting hotels. I’m looking at being in the wilderness for 3-7 months for the majority of the adventure. With the exception of a few hostels that are donation-based or accept work in exchange for amenities. Some towns seem to have free public showers on the trail. Up north the streams become more common, but first is a thirsty 750 mile desert of southern California. I plan to accept all food offered, restock from left behind caches, accept over abundant food from people who can afford to mail their meals ahead at every free package center, and hitchhike to nearest towns that takes grub stamps. I have a list of all the Trail Angels along the way and how to reach them for the free services they offer. I plan to fly signs to exchange work for supplies in the bigger spots. My pack is going to be goddamn heavy, being a military rucksack and pounds over any REI pack. I plan to attempt going an average of 10 miles a day, except when it is relatively cool out.

I think I can do this. I think I’ve secretly always been training for this. My whole life I’ve been walking around with heavy backpacks. The last couple years in communes I practiced, walking 10-20 miles with at least 30 pounds on my back. Always figuring I was going to end up some lone modern ascetic wandering the planet. Something like John Francis, Mark Boyle, Daniel Suelo, or Peace Pilgrim. It’s always what spoke to me the most, I suppose. The PCT is a test run.

It is reclaiming the trail from rich people, for the lower class to enjoy. It is a 2650 mile psychological wall that guarantees I never lose myself in a bottle or spiral of nicotine cravings. I’m beginning on my birthday for that reason. This year is different in that I’ve always been scared to begin such an adventure, as there was always something to cling to. Now there is no family, no commune, no close friends, and all I have is my pack. It’s exhilarating and at the same time terrifying, as even most dirty kids I meet seem to have helpful parents. All I got is a place at the library in Slab City to stash my unneeded pack weight until next season (thanks @VikingAdventurer). I want to become something different and carve my own way through what I've learned from all different kinds of nomads.

I think the deadly edge will keep me cautious and be aware of surroundings.

Death is possible, but that’s okay. Seems only a few people have died on the trail, but most people have emergency funds. I imagine it must kill some authenticity of the adventure to be financially well-off. Don't know if that will be what can kill me. Yet, the PCT seems more like training wheels than going all Christopher McCandless about it.

Either way, I’m reporting in after these last few years of communes, city bohemian subcultures, and now Slab City: I want my own adventures. I am tired of the emotional weight of others, at least for a while. I want my own adventures. I want to stop standing in place and all the fake gestures that comes with people. I just want to live simply and accelerate my health.

I suppose any advice surrounding non-bougie ideas for saving pack weight, desert/ snow survival, or knowledge of the trail itself would be good to hear.

When I hit the trail, I’ll try to update my status (or failure) on this thread along the way.

Later, I’ll compile my notes, journals, and best pics into some articles on here.

Thanks for reading,
SHADOW


----------



## Xongile

You better go in late April, you will freeze and have to go through snow up to your knees in the High Sierras which don't recede until mid May at the earliest.


----------



## Xongile

Go to whiteblaze.com


----------



## deleted user

Yeah, I've been all over that website.

And you're not entirely right (I've seen many professional hikers echo this link on backpacking blogs and Reddit for 2018) in your Sierra opinion, the weather is changing more and more to suit earlier hikers from what people predict based on the last couple years/ almanac. Plus there is good spaces and supplies to extend camping to wait out the snow. But I do prefer the idea of solid snow over growing bodies of water.

Maybe if we get there, we can compare afterward.


----------



## Xongile

All your answers are on (((YouTube))). Search for pack outs and FAQs from previous thru-hikers and post comments. Many will get right back to you and will be eager to impart their learnings on to you. Whatever you do don't go to REI, I have never met a REI guy that knew squat about real hiking, and the ones that do just shill out for whatever merchandise they can push you out the door with. Search sub 8 lb base weight and you'll see that everything it handmade in the USA for the most part except pads.


----------



## deleted user

Know all that basic stuff...

But thanks for the reminder.

I'd never buy REI anyways for the price, when getting used to a couple more pounds in a military rucksack worth a quarter of the price will get the job done.

Plus I seem to be gifted those constantly.

If you had any specific YouTuber, I'd give them a gander.


----------



## iamwhatiam

Damn, I'd wait a little later to start personally. I don't really care for hiking through snow if I can help it. I'm just planning to do Section K and/or J this year. Got a new backpack, dog-pack, water filter (Sawyer squeeze), some bulk freeze dried foods, a pocket stove I scored from a trailhead that someone left behind, new lightweight tent. Ready! 

I can access the PCT from a side trail that connects to it from my town here (Darrington, WA). If you find yourself there hit me up if there's any way I can help. Or maybe we'll cross paths on the trail. My dog's name is Shadow too!


----------



## Jerrell

I chose "Yes" on your poll. Let me clarify. We all die. I don't think you'll die on the PCT though!


----------



## Xongile

Homemade Wanderlust


----------



## Tude

Sounds like you have done your homework, have a great plan in mind and getting some good input here - go and enjoy and be safe. Do check in with stories and pics to let us know how you are doing!


----------



## creature

yell loud enough so we can hear you, & we'll go over the cliff with ya!!!


----------



## Coywolf

I would absolutely buy at the very least a Sawyer water filter. (Under 20 bucks)

Using iodine and bleach for that amount of time WILL have adverse effects on your body.

Have you done any long term thru hiking before? Because, and I'm not trying to talk down to you, some of the things you are saying can be severe rookie mistakes.

Such as using a military rucksack. Your pack and shoes WILL be the most important things on the trail.

Most PCT hikers use food caches to get through the longer sections of that trail, what is your plan for resupply?

Try not to get caught in the national park sections or some of the Sierra wilderness areas without a permit, the rangers have been know to kick people out to the nearest trailhead, and write tickets.

The southern end of the trail has VERY long sections without water. Water storage is essential.

As far as saving packweight, I would invest in good gear.

The PCT ain't nuttin' to fuck with! Haha

Sounds like you got it though, the trails Gods will have your back.


----------



## paiche

I hiked most of the PCT. I did it real cheap. Let me know if you have any questions. It likely wont kill you. There are a lot of rattle snakes, big kitties and grizzlies out there though! They were never a problem though. My biggest problems were WATER and my energy level due to a serious lack of fat in my diet, especially in Kings Canyon, I starved myself pretty good had to catch fish and forage on wild onions, that was pretty rough.


----------



## Benji91

Mate, that sounds epic!
The PCT is one of my goals, all the best with it!


----------



## DrewSTNY

You got the right idea. Pretty damn inspiring, dude.

Have a think about this... Weight is an issue, how about making a sack out of scrap tyvek and dental floss? Not being a deuch here. You made it, you repair it. The support internally is your ground pad. It makes a bucket pack you can chunk all your stuff into. If it rips, you can repair it or make another. Custom made thru-hiker ultra light gear isn't much more than a nylon sack with arm straps.

I like the idea of flying a sign along the way, just have to be careful not to take too long, or you might be waiting for the next season while hold up somewhere in the Rockies. If you make Summit county in November, you can flop at one of the resorts and make bank working the slopes.

10 miles a day is like 9 or 10 months, so you will probably have to winter over somewhere. Are you going north or south?

Second the Sawyer. It will save your life. Or at least get a steri-pen. Might get lucky and find one in a cache. Fuck, PM me your Addy and I will gift you a filter. That's no joke there. I'm sure you've looked, but learn how to distill water with a sheet of plastic, cactus, and piss. Slow to generate any amount of water, but will be welcome if you get stuck in a dry place. I love the desert, but dying thirsty scares the hell out of me.

Best of luck, April isn't far away.


----------



## Deleted member 20975

I like this. I like nature and all that shit so a hike like this is awesome. I just watched a movie about a girl doing at least most of it. Just be as prepared as you can and use your survival knowledge, thats about all you can do. I dont know if my body could take that right now. Id have to train for sure. Im a little beat up nowadays though. And personally i hate alot of gear. Maybe youll reduce weight as you go, i dont know. Its a bit of a time schedule trip i guess but in general adapt as you go. If you stop up in a city panhandle, dumpsterdive, hit up soup kitchens, dollar stores to resupply. Me being canadian i would do the SBD route. Not that im planning on it at all. I do plan on taking random ass hiking trips that go from one place to another though. A mixture of back country and walking through towns. Like literally google mapping a destination and clicking the on foot route. My love of the road sometimes is the personal time, the isolation with freedom. Anyway before i ramble anymore i wish you luck and safe travels. I hope you do it and get what you want from it. I believe alot of peope will respect your journey and want to help when they can aswell. Im sure alot of people on the trail are willing to give. Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

on little. what I like to hear. I'm sure you'll run into the yuppie consumerist of most expensive Chinese gear like the Appalachian trail. I like how you mention people who have fully made their lives like this, away from societal parameters. all about mind I can say when it comes to commitment. I wish you well. I'm sure you'll meet someone. I know of a modern nomadic sheepherder in Ashland you could may be meet. I'd always thought if I end up out west for good I'd live a lot along the pct with pack goats and use it as a highway to areas and towns. kind of like you, no god damn rush as most because its a vacation and gotta get back to a ceo slave job. I do agree with snow I'm the high country till may at least. mthood I hitched through a foot in mid may


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

I believe in you Shadow! I think its perfect for you. But also @HundredsOfMiles did the purification tablets on the PCT and completely fucked up his teeth, so keep that in mind


----------



## Dameon

Personally, I'd spend a month working some job and invest in some decent lightweight gear. With careful shopping, you should be able to at least get a pack, sleeping bag, and tent designed for backpacking. Just get a water purifier, they're not expensive and it's stupid to not have one. You can get a Lifestraw for $15, so there's no excuse. If you shit yourself dehydrated and die over $15, you're an idiot.

I've had friends do chunks of the PCT and apparently there's boxes along the way where hikers leave extra food which may provide decently, but you don't really want to rely exclusively on charity, since you might not see another person for a week, and towns you run into may not be into supporting your hiking trip. Keep in mind the towns you run into are very small towns where resupplying will be very expensive. You could easily wind up too hungry to make it to the next food source. I'd definitely learn the wild edibles of the route, as well as any dangerous lookalikes, and practice setting snares.


----------



## roughdraft

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> I believe in you Shadow! I think its perfect for you. But also @HundredsOfMiles did the purification tablets on the PCT and completely fucked up his teeth, so keep that in mind



I second all of this

having used the tablets myself 

i now own a Katadyn pump, think it was like 40 bones but you may be able to find one cheaper. totally worth it


----------



## deleted user

I have a Sawyer squeeze filter kit, and bleach in a contact solution container for emergency cleaning with a drop per liter now. Won't be using the tablets, but that's crazy someone messed up their teeth from those tablets. Oops.


----------



## deleted user

My plans also changed a bit since posting, as my start date was set back from March 10th to April 1st. Might be a tid bit later than that, and I'm going to probably start in Cajon Pass to skip some desert since I'm going later than planned. I'm also going to hike across the country still through cities if after 600+ miles of California the logistics of getting off trail to resupply prove dangerously troublesome.


----------



## Dameon

RucksackRevolt said:


> My plans also changed a bit since posting, as my start date was set back from March 10th to April 1st. Might be a tid bit later than that, and I'm going to probably start in Cajon Pass to skip some desert since I'm going later than planned. I'm also going to hike across the country still through cities if after 600+ miles of California the logistics of getting off trail to resupply prove dangerously troublesome.


I've definitely run into a few people who have been doing it with low money who hitch over to I-5 or bigger cities occasionally to raise some funds, so that's an option at some points. If you plan it right, I'm sure there's places where you could hitch over to a town a bit off the PCT, fly a sign saying you're hiking the PCT, and hitch back the next day. Another option would be to market your adventure a bit, set up a Patreon , keep a journal, and post pics + stories + video each week. You'd have to do some work to attract viewers, but if you're any good at selling yourself you could probably fund a lot of food along the way that way. People love adventure journalism, and you could do the pictures and video with a free Obama phone.


----------



## deleted user

I was actually just given some Colemen iodine tablets and I'm curious if your friend was aware there are neutralizing capsules that come with them to stop them from damaging your teeth.

I might have gotten a cannabis industry gig a month into my hike (which would help a crazy lot). I've also got a few places to crash so far, between trail angels and water protector households. In doing this partially to raise environmental awareness, I decided to use environmentalist networks rather than dirty kids or STP because the amount of interest in several month long hikes seems pretty minimal those crowds. I'll be doing a GoFundMe and a Patreon. I was gifted a Samsung Galaxy III Note (with micro SD card storage) and got video editing software, so I plan to do episodes about the PCT along the way that will link to them. I'm RucksackRevolt on nearly every social media platform for people to follow in near real time. As a backup for food I'll also have food benefits being a broke ass, so if nothing else I can get to the I5 to find a Wal-Mart from most trail heads. It's the more desolate ones it would be easier to mail food I'm worried about. There's also a trail angel Facebook group for nearly every town, I'll probably try to get supply runs from there a couple days in advance before reaching each to expedite the process. Hoping more of the hostels and campgrounds have work exchange or volunteer services, but also they might be a luxury I don't even really need along the way. Between all that planning and hiker boxes with wasted overpacked food, I imagine I won't be terrible off. It just might be a real hassle at some points, but maybe that will be a part of it being a unique adventure.

HalfMile's app is also really good, has a collection of all useful points along the trail and even without phone service it can use your GPS to tell you how far you are from the trail. A backup phone with the app and compass can basically take you to the closest trail point, which does away with having to carry or buy expensive maps.

I wish I would have known about the Assurance Wireless phones more in advance, but maybe I can apply for one and have it shipped to a post office along the trail.


----------



## Dameon

RucksackRevolt said:


> I might have gotten a cannabis industry gig a month into my hike (which would help a crazy lot).


On a totally unrelated note, let me tell you about the time when three dudes held me at gunpoint and robbed me this morning while working at a place which was definitely, certainly not a cannabis industry gig at all. Had a pistol against my head and got tied up, and it totally wasn't over working somewhere that was growing weed.

Personally, I'd recommend you skip that gig.


----------



## deleted user

Dameon said:


> On a totally unrelated note, let me tell you about the time when three dudes held me at gunpoint and robbed me this morning while working at a place which was definitely, certainly not a cannabis industry gig at all. Had a pistol against my head and got tied up, and it totally wasn't over working somewhere that was growing weed.
> 
> Personally, I'd recommend you skip that gig.



Well, it's a well known cannabis club along the PCT hikers crash at all the time...so I don't think anything like that is going to happen. But damn, that sounds like a shit time.


----------



## deleted user

paiche said:


> I hiked most of the PCT. I did it real cheap. Let me know if you have any questions. It likely wont kill you. There are a lot of rattle snakes, big kitties and grizzlies out there though! They were never a problem though. My biggest problems were WATER and my energy level due to a serious lack of fat in my diet, especially in Kings Canyon, I starved myself pretty good had to catch fish and forage on wild onions, that was pretty rough.



For some reason, I didn't even see a lot of these messages on this board.

I was gifted a Sawyer squeeze kit, as well as Coleman iodine tablets (with the neutralizing tablets to stop them from messing up your teeth). I bet I will have some hungry moments. I was just approved for another several months of food stamps, so that helps. I learned a lot on diet from Darwin OnTheTrail on Youtube. Like instant Idahoan potatoes have basically everything fancier $8-10 backpacking meals have in them nutrition wise. It will be a lot of that, with variations of ramen with flavored tuna pouches. Likely oatmeal and protein bars (or snickers) as well.

I put on a few pounds and spent a month eating a high carb diet to prepare though.


----------



## deleted user

I basically have all the necessities to do the PCT. Since I posted this, I had put up a sign at the Slab City Library promoting my hike with a wishlist. Between trades, staff kicking stuff they don't need down, and tourists with gifts I got practically everything! My core base weight with the big three is still higher than any ultralight enthusiast, but wayyyy less than how people used to hike to PCT a couple decades ago.

GEAR UPDATES: I have an ILBE Marine Pack I modified by cutting all the excess straps, those rubber zipper handles, and the divider within the pack to cut nearly a pound off it. It's vintage and has some patches, but the thing is rated to haul nearly 150 pounds (while I'm only carrying 25-55). I scored a North Face mummy bag ranked for 30 degrees with down feathers inside of it. My tent is about half a pound heavier than most ultralight folks, since it is a Alps Mountaineering 1-person tent (used to belong to @Matt Derrick actually). I cut a piece of tarp into a footprint to insure no holes are poked in it and patch some with gorilla tape. I have an Isobutane/ propane backpacker stove with a 6 hours fuel canister to start. Made a small aluminum foil lid to heat water faster. I cut a windshield screen into a thermal pouch to save on fuel to dump boiled water into packaged food instead of continuing to boil. Likely will get one of those plastic Talenti ice cream jars to do cold soaks as well, simply to stretch fuel canisters as far as they will go. A Slab City tourist gave me a rain jacket. A friend is sending me a breathable synthetic shirt 44 miles down the trail. Clothing-wise I will be hiking in regular Spaulding shorts with the synthetic shirt. Found a breathable sun hat. I will also be bringing thick pajama pants and thermals in case I get hit by one last cold wave in the early mountains at night. I'll have two pairs of Wigwam synthetic socks for hiking, with a pair of thicker cotton/wool blends for camp. One pair of Under Armour underwear for hiking and one pair of Champion sports underwear for camp. Hopefully enough synthetic stuff to not smell too terrible or get killed by my cotton in cold weather. I have a thick off-brand dry bag I'm going to use as a food bag (hoping to rent or score a free loaner bear container at Kennedy Meadows). I made a lightweight medical pack with hella moleskins, as well as petroleum jelly for chafing. I'm rocking a 1.5 liter off-brand version of the CamelBak with four 1L SmartWater bottles. I painted a stick purple to be a walking staff instead of getting trekking poles. Going to use the tent stakes and a pocket knife to help dig cat holes. Made a little throwsack bag for easy access to toiletries when needed. To keep filming and connected to the outside world, I got a 30,000 MAH battery pack with emergency solar charging. I'll be bringing an extra phone charged for emergencies or use while charging things in town. Kindle for entertainment with a couple hundred books on it. I have a cheapo headlamp, but I got this cool mini-string of Christmas looking lights for reading in the tent at night to conserve batteries (my battery pack also has a super bright emergency light on it). I have floss, sewing needles, and gorilla tape wrapped around a bottle for minor repairs I might need along the way. Seasoning in a couple tic-tac containers to make food a little less boring. Micro SD cards with music and podcasts, along with lightweight waterproof bluetooth headphones. Sawyer squeeze water filter. Using the Halfmile GPS app to navigate the trail with a Coleman compass, as well as digital maps. Paracord for stringing up the dry bag away from bears when I get into their territory. Fork. Sunglasses. Sun lotion. Emergency blanket. Small cardboard sign painted to be more eye catching and seal it in to not be hurt by moisture. Contractor bag for extra water proofing. Mosquito face net. 

The food plan is kind of just to hitch over to the I-5 where most nearby Wal-Marts (or close equivalents in price) are to stock up on food using EBT. If this becomes common, I can pre-order things with their app. The first 500-900 miles is supposed to have hiker boxes full of stuff everywhere. Hoping to supplement my minimum diet with extras from these boxes filled with overpacked dehydrated meals. Will be taking vitamins as well, and made garlic concentrate oil to naturally treat sickness like giardia. Eating fruit and more protein while in towns.

If I get a decent amount of work at the cannabis club, that'll put some emergency repair funds in my pocket. As well as the inevitable shoe and fuel replacements I'll need. I have vague plans every hundred miles or so of someone I can contact for a shower or place to crash. If I end up to early toward the Sierras still, I plan to try to volunteer at Hiker Heaven or on a PCTA clean-up.

Found out Black Bear Ranch is 30 miles off the trail, so I shot them an email to make plans in a couple months if they'll let me stop in for a good while to check out the spot.

I was invited to a nonbinary/ trans traveler gathering at an intentional community outside Portland in June, so I might decide to hitchhike past the Sierras all together for a fun intermission.

Got a couple trail angels and water protectors willing to let me crash for free, or a little labor.

Place to crash for a couple weeks near the Sierras with an ex-communard hiking enthusiast.

Volunteer gig in Washington to get a grip on whatever is next.

I'm heading out from the slabs on either Monday or Tuesday for a cheap Niland bus to Westmorland where I'll try to hitch 66 miles to Julian. A friend from San Diego will be treating me to Mexican food once there (plus a free ride to the trail head). Also there's free pie there for hikers. Not a bad start to this long journey!

*Building Online presence:*
Facebook
Twitter
Instagram
Tumblr
Website (emailed the PCTA to be on the bloggers list and joined Facebook groups)
YouTube

*Crowd-funding:*
GoFundMe
Patreon


----------



## deleted user

Oh yeah and I'm waiting for proof of no income to prove I am eligible for the Assurance Wireless phone and have a friend's address to use. That was a good tip!


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Right on. Have fun. All positive vibes towards you.


----------



## deleted user

Tatanka said:


> Right on. Have fun. All positive vibes towards you.



Thank ya.

Made my first bus so far.


----------



## Xongile

I start Friday

4
2
0


----------



## deleted user

Xongile said:


> I start Friday
> 
> 4
> 2
> 0



Heck yeah!


----------



## ElNayshon

Just curious if your still on the trail


----------



## roughdraft

ElNayshon said:


> Just curious if your still on the trail



hey comrade it looks like he unfortunately deleted his account


----------



## scntfc

ElNayshon said:


> Just curious if your still on the trail


According to his social media he is. Click the links he posted.


----------

